# what is your favourite SX40 colour



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

This topic has been raised a number of times, and there is no consensus from what I can see. I have four different colours and I can't pick one as the stand out performer above the rest - they all work well. I reckon it is the action of the lure itself that makes the sx40 such a great performer, the colour really doesn't make all that much difference in my experience.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I agree with Red. Top right, if that's the Blue Gill. I just love those translucent stripes.

The 4th down from the top on the left is also a winner.

But really, it's the action more than anything. The next is relatively natural, silver base, with stripes or those weird holographs. They catch me anyway :lol: .


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Im expecting this order to arrive today. At $12.95 each how could I resist (http://www.mylureshop.com). Hot dang it was hard to choose the colours as they all look so sweet.
EcoGear SX40F - 301, 310, 313, 333, 348, 349, 350
EcoGear SX60F - 330
Damiki Vault 35 Holo - 011, 014, 019, 020

I cast away my last SX40 on the weekend but it was by far the best fish catcher Ive had in the range so far. 350 that is. Having said that I agree with Dean about action over colour (given my limited experience using them). INMHO the colour doesnt seem to matter too much.
On the weekend at Double Island Point I cast into a gutter between three bait fishos. They had been standing there for half an hour or more without a bite. You know, Alvey, heavy rod and mono, big lump of sinker, cast it out and sit and wait. 
One of them had a wise crack to his mates about the size of my rod, blah, blah, blah as I walked to the waterline with my 2-4kg TCurve, Slade 2500 and an SX40. They all laughed. It was pretty windy and I was getting maybe ony 15-20m offshore. Three casts and I pulled out a nice bream in the low 30s. Three more casts and I had a snodger whiting. Another five casts and a 38cm bream came to the beach after a brief tussle and a few line runs. I dispatched him back to the water as I had done with the first two. I hooked up the lure, holstered the rod and as I left the gutter said out loud to no-one in particular "You just cant beat fresh bait can you". The silence was deafening and I struggled to contain the chortles until I had walked the 50m back to the car.
Possibly one of the sweetest victories Ive had in years and not a word needed to be said. I like SX40s


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf1i2vMAABdfgAAQQIcCABBCEAA/79+gIACUhqnkNJqeyiY9Ihk2oGqeg0CA0yZBo0WCE6nFEu+ZmVyVxZPlnJ2shoegKtotgiHwGKYlEV+48E6aNOfZiVrUIurnDjVemX06KwyTM0F+0EAIX8NAh+lKbU5rfJtCqscFOJEDwfN7D5iOWo+piqRtU/QUg1hPyZD4lgUIA86OwOBpuiX4u5IpwoSH6xbXmA==


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

i've had great success on the 305, 348 and one of the natural cloured ones well that the three that i have tried out so far.
i agree with deano on that it doesn't matter on the colour as the lure as a great action and can suspend it water.

still have to test out some of the other colours i just got. i'm spend too much money on lures lately.

Jon


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

I have used only two colours - the 304 has been the more successful when trolling in very clear water in estuaries. I agree - the SX40 has a great action.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

one of the bream experts at bcf insisted the fruit salad orange colour was the go around brisbane but i lost it down the gob of a flathead that busted me off. cheers pete


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

I have all of the sx40's and most of the sx48's and all work but my go to colours are #344 and #339  
I am looking forward the the new release SX40-LC (long cast) and the totally new SX43 with a slightly wider body in some new Australia only colours which should be later this year/early 2009 :twisted: ;-)


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Never bought em, but the 333 isthe one I would buy - freshwater though.


----------



## rnmars1 (Feb 21, 2008)

First column, 6 down for me. :lol: :lol:


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah, interesting post Roberta.....

some say its the confidence in the fisho that makes a particular lure that "magic one"

I sadly lost my 3 year old "magic" sx 40 Melbourne Harbour red with black stripes in my last outing. (it was actually all white - no paint or eyes on it)

funny thing about the blue gill ......caught one fish on it........ever ! complete dud for me :?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

MangoX said:


> . (it was actually all white - no paint or eyes on it)
> 
> funny thing about the blue gill ......caught one fish on it........ever ! complete dud for me :?


Steve sounds like you should paint the blue gill white, so it goes magic as well ;-)


----------



## adventurelover (Dec 5, 2007)

the fourth one down on the right kicks but on the bass.
but.... thats .... the only one ive got  
angus


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Now armed with a half dozen or more SX40s I put the colour thingy to the test on Saturday. I took a 348 (red body) and my fav 350 natural with a green tinge and red eyes.
For the first hour I didnt manage so much as a touch on the 348. I found a fishy looking stretch and did the first drift casting at the drains and snags with the 348 for zip. Next I swapped to the 350 and did the same drift again. Same snags, same drains. A lizard, a bream and a golden trevally all came to the yak after a fight.
Not convinced I worked the next section again with the red one for nought. The same drift with the 350 produced another lizard and another bream.
Now I know its not conclusive by any stretch but it has started me thinking.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

After watching Paulo catch a Marlin in his 'Yak, find it mildly amusing to see that Paul still uses SX-40's :shock:

AND has a favourite colour !!!! 8)


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

OK.. so I decided to compare the two from Saturday by dropping them in a glass of water and dropped in a third for a comparison. The packaging says floating but Im sure Ive heard people refer to them as suspending. I assumed suspending means they stop at the water depth they have just been trolled at or jigged to and floating means they slowly rise to the surface. Can anyone explain this to me please?








Well I pushed and poked at the two floating and they always return slowly to the surface in a horizontal lie. My fav 350 however decends to the bottom ever so slowly, again in a horizontal position where it rests on the hooks. I think I need a taller water column to see if the 350 keeps going or actually suspends at a certain depth.

SO... now Im really confused. Two lures, same brand differnt colour behave completely differently. Why? Is one faulty? Are the two floating faulty? The packaging suggests not.

Which lure has the correct action? If its floating why did the 350 (sinking) catch all the fish on Sat? :shock: 
I also threw in a couple of Daiwa SC Shiners (SX40 copy) and they float too.
Im going to try the other few SX40s to see what happens.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Paulo sx40's usually float the suspending simply means when u crank them down they suspend there, they still however rise very very slowly but it enables u to sit the lure in the fishes face for longer ;-) ;-) as for your sinking lure does it have the original factory trebles? same size trebles? if so it would be faulty lol but if its workin keep it going. unless the pauint job is heavier lol

Lee


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation Lee. I had often wondered about that. This finesse fishing is way more technical that tossing a big-assed lure or a livey out the back and trolling around. 
All three no upgrades. Perhaps the fish or the two trees I managed to cast it into on Saturday damaged it in some way now causing it to sink. I wont be sending it back the way its been going. Without it I wouldnt have caught squat on the weekend ;-)


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Just got my first SX40's today. I got them on eBay last week for little over $10 each. I got a 305 & a 339. Did I fluke it and pick the best colours? I saw it here this morning and was pretty pleased to get what some of you have recommended.
Will have to try them out real soon. Hopefully once the school holidays end.


----------



## Wembas (Oct 16, 2008)

dont know about $12 ? current price on that site is....

Ecogear SX40F 
All colours. 40mm 2.5g Floating

Retail Price: $24.95 
Our Price: $16.95

thats still cheaper than BCF and rays - but you need to buy a few to cover postage as well....


----------



## Shabadoo (Jan 4, 2009)

Great post Roberta,

Having never caught anything except an oyster on my one and only SX40 I can't really contribute except to say I don't recommend the 308.
Maybe its just not bright and colourful enough. On the other hand, let me pose this question: Has anyone ever caught anything on the 340?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

SX40's usually slowly float in salt water, but either suspend (stay at the same level) or slowly sink in the freshwater. I've never seen mine float in freshwater - I assume your glass of water is fresh. - I just ested them and they all float in a glass of freshwater. Maybe the line on them adds weight?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Junglefisher said:


> SX40's usually slowly float in salt water, but either suspend (stay at the same level) or slowly sink in the freshwater. I've never seen mine float in freshwater - I assume your glass of water is fresh.


As fresh as it comes out of a tap in Brisbane Craig.... hmmm... probably not that fresh after all :shock:


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Well I finally have a new favourite SX40 colour.










It got hammered so hard last outing it needs a new paint job, eyes and trebles :twisted:


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

arpie said:


> Looks like it was it a clear one to start off with??? Those hooks were really hammered!


viewtopic.php?p=248031#p248031 ;-)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

agree buff, those colors work well for bream in plastics as well


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Shabadoo said:


> Maybe its just not bright and colourful enough. On the other hand, let me pose this question: Has anyone ever caught anything on the 340?


Until yesterday I'd never used mine but it absolutely slayed the sooties and JP yesterday. After I'd tied it on, I thought I'd made a mistake as the river was full of red pilly pilly type berries, but 4 fish in 5 casts made me realise it was the right lure for the right day. Unfortunately lost it after snagging it in a tree, climbing all the way up the tree to retrieve it, only to have it fall off the branch, the leader break and it fell into the river (full of red berries remember?).


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

349 just kills the tailor n bream for me....I got 20 or so sx40's, stretches,,fatties and the bigger model in 301 is a fave


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

I prefer the 48f as you have a better chance of picking up flathead as by-catch and i've caught more bream than on the 40. My favourite is the 303 which hasn't had any votes at all. Tried some of the others with not much luck. One thing i did notice was i had replaced the trebles on my sx48 303 to new owners which were slightly smaller (by mistake) before using it. This changed the action a lot, it didn't dive as deep and didn't have such a full on action. It worked out perfectly as i was fishing a shallow weedy bottom so i had a lot less snags and so a lot more time in the zone.

So my best SX48 is a hybrid. It took me a while (losing my hybrid) to try other SX48's and at first i thought i had dud sx48's due to the complete difference in action 2 slightly different trebles made. To me a SX48f with slightly smaller trebles becomes a SX40 depth wise with better casting and a better chance of catching flathead.(In the right location) But now after this post i need one of every colour just in case. This post is going to cost me a fortune.


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

I know daft they know us SX lovers can't resist, but to bring out a whole new model in nearly every colour it's kind of unfair. I just know when i nearly have my LC collection complete and my 43 collection complete there will be the SX48LC the SX43LC and the SX45 come out. The possibilities are endless. What about the SX42 recession lure in brown paper bag colour for $5.50 ?


----------



## FishinFanatic (Oct 10, 2008)

cant pick a colour yet but i just starting stocking up on SX-40's in hopes of snatching my first bream on hard body. Just bought a clear one the other day that looked pretty good for a big bream or a nice flatty.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

This is just the thread i need with an annoucement of the first Bream comp in two weeks (for kayaks) in Perth,,keep the favs coming so i can get the jump on the others,, :lol:

Slightly off topic but i know little about bream fishing but would you fish these things with around 8lb line and 10-12lb leader and go down as you become more experienced,,or would you go lower to start with,,(i am thinking near jettys etc),,


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

I would go down and max at 6 pound braid 10 pound leader. But i don't fish much around the racks with hardbodies. For popper fishing they suggest a 10 pound short leader to keep the popper straight. I usually fish 4 pound fireline and 6-8 pound leader. I've caught some large trevally and tailor on 6 pound leader.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

350 looks the goods..love the shiny 4 colours around the 349-352 range but yet to try them all........


----------

